# treated salt ripoff



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello there so I order a truck load of treated salt from russo in schiller park IL but they bring me a regular rock salt, so I called told them that make a mistake and they bring me wrong salt ,they saying that this is treated salt its just from last year stock pile that's why is white not blue, after few more calls they still saying its treated salt and they can charge me as non treated , anybody has order from them?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

R1lukasz said:


> Hello there so I order a truck load of treated salt from russo in schiller park IL but they bring me a regular rock salt, so I called told them that make a mistake and they bring me wrong salt ,they saying that this is treated salt its just from last year stock pile that's why is white not blue, after few more calls they still
> 
> saying its treated salt and they can charge me as non treated , anybody has order from them?


That's not treated just like my photo...Sounds like they are gonna charge you accordingly


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

All the blue salt we get is out of Morton and it's just some kind of tracking/anti caking agent, not a treatment to help it work faster/better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> That's not treated just like my photo...Sounds like they are gonna charge you accordingly
> View attachment 174814


Looks like it's been treated by the son.

OP, if you could possibly type that oot in the Queen's English, I might be able to give an opinion. I.E. articles (a, an, the; punctuation; capitalization; ) etc.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

They are claiming that this is treated, upon closer inspection it looks like someone dumped few shelves of treated salt and mixed it together to make it looks like treated, Should tell them to pick this up since its clearly not treated?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Most treated salt I have ever seen was brown green or orange/red color. I would ask for the SDS sheet on it. It will
Provide product information and product color. To me that's straight salt


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Did they charge you last year's pricing?

I could quite possibly by the sun fade, the original pile on the surface maybe a few inches down would have Sun fade..... Obviously they didn't skim off the first few inches of the entire pile and give you that. 

I thought last year's treated was purple, I could be mistaken on that though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What do they treat it with?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The tears of their customers...

Send them a copy of last years cheque...


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Our Morton Salt is treated with a blue color. Unfortunately they didn't tarp last years salt until July when 2 more freighters came in. The rain washes most of the color away but still doesn't look that white!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What do they treat it with?


Love....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I usually let the customer choose their flavor.... Like most said blue is Morton, Purple Slicer I think was coming out of Lemont...? Fricks has highway Green and I've had Orange from Midwest called Hot Rocks... But yeah that looks like good ole plain Jane rock.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Love....


Understood


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

R1lukasz said:


> They are claiming that this is treated, upon closer inspection it looks like someone dumped few shelves of treated salt and mixed it together to make it looks like treated, Should tell them to pick this up since its clearly not treated?


Yes


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Luther said:


> Yes


Can you expand on this answer please...


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Russo’s is the BIGGEST piles of crap in the state. Don’t ever let them work on your stuff. They destroyed the driveline of my truck when I brought them a salter to work on and denied all of it.

I’ll give ya the short version. They had video to prove they didn’t do anything wrong, but refused to show it to me because “the tapes are in our security room. After we put them on a digital format, we can email them to you.”

True story......said they had proof they were right, but wouldn’t show it to me, and gave me my money back on the salter repair (which lasted 3 days by the way). They’re crooks. Plain and simple, crooks.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Link to the original post for those wondering about Russo

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/russo-power-equipment-beware.166122/


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I don’t know russo’s but you can tell a lot from the original post. (Surprise)
The small of it...” you didn’t get what you ordered...? I’m so sorry sir, how can we clear this up and make it right?”
Not...” You are mistaken, here’s a discount on last years stuff, sorry it’ll screw up you plans when you use it at -20... “


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> The tears of their customers...
> 
> Send them a copy of last years cheque...


OMG literally laughing my @$$ off

Ya its straight rock.. I've had loads with a yellow tinge to them, and that's usually anti caking, our treated is usually blue... and if they offered to charge you there claimed "treated" for regular rock they clearly F'ed your order up..


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Can you expand on this answer please...


Yes, please pick this up. Not paying for it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Luther said:


> Yes, please pick this up. Not paying for it.


Understood


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

absolutely said:


> Our Morton Salt is treated with a blue color. Unfortunately they didn't tarp last years salt until July when 2 more freighters came in. The rain washes most of the color away but still doesn't look that white!


Morton uses Prussian blu
Which is an anti caking agent.


Defcon 5 said:


> Understood


phew, that's a relief, I thought you were going to get salty about it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hysert said:


> OMG literally laughing my @$$ off
> 
> Ya its straight rock.. I've had loads with a yellow tinge to them, and that's usually anti caking, our treated is usually blue... and if they offered to charge you there claimed "treated" for regular rock they clearly F'ed your order up..


Mine usually has a yellow tinge to it too but I chalk it up to the barn cat.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> Yes, please pick this up. Not paying for it.


K...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> K...


Potassium?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

ktfbgb said:


> Potassium?


Oh aren't you Sodium funny!


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh aren't you Sodium funny!


Lol


----------



## C.green (Oct 29, 2017)

Sorry for saying this everyone but russo's is no good for anything that is material or repair. For repair they take forever and sometimes they dont even know whats wrong and the material i have used from them is either the wrong stuff (salt) or wet (fertilizer) so i stopped using them for anything but to buy a brand new machine. 

Sorry they messed your order up but they seem to do that often.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

C.green said:


> Sorry for saying this everyone but russo's is no good for anything that is material or repair. For repair they take forever and sometimes they dont even know whats wrong and the material i have used from them is either the wrong stuff (salt) or wet (fertilizer) so i stopped using them for anything but to buy a brand new machine.
> 
> Sorry they messed your order up but they seem to do that often.


Lol
Why would you buy a brand new machine from them if their service sucks.


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

Depending on what chemical they treated with it can look white. What do they treat with? It is also possible that they didn't put enough chemical on it. How many gallons per ton? Totally disagree with all you on Russo. Great company to work with. I'm sure like all big companies there are bad experiences "yelp" but that does not speak for the majority.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

You can disagree all you want. They’re thieves. Plain and simple, thieves.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

lawnboy said:


> Depending on what chemical they treated with it can look white. What do they treat with? It is also possible that they didn't put enough chemical on it. How many gallons per ton? Totally disagree with all you on Russo. Great company to work with. I'm sure like all big companies there are bad experiences "yelp" but that does not speak for the majority.


What chemical would make it look white?

Sodium chloride???


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What chemical would make it look white?
> 
> Sodium chloride???


Bleach. They said treated. Not treated with anything worth treating it with.


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What chemical would make it look white?
> 
> Sodium chloride???


There is a chemical that syntech sells that leaves it white. I don't use a lot of treated but have sprayed it on before and it doesn't change the color. Also the salt is very dry right now and absorbs a lot of the liquid more than it would later in the season.


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

Sawboy said:


> You can disagree all you want. They're thieves. Plain and simple, thieves.


I've probably spent about a half million dollars with them over the years. Your experience is your experience and mine is mine. I like dealing with them.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Agreed. Doesn’t dismiss the fact that they are thieves.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

The best part is that they lost any and all biz with Antioch after boning me. They could have done right by me for 2 grand. Instead, they chose to be thieves and liars, and lost tens of thousands with Antioch. So I’m ok with it all.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Just curious, how much does Russo charge you per ton? But yes, looks like plain salt to me. Id tell them to come get it, if you really want treated. The last time I stopped into Russo's in Elgin, the salesman wouldn't leave me alone. Kept following me around the store, drives me crazy. I like to just look and if I need something I will go to that particular salesman. Totally turned me off.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

dlcs said:


> Just curious, how much does Russo charge you per ton? But yes, looks like plain salt to me. Id tell them to come get it, if you really want treated. The last time I stopped into Russo's in Elgin, the salesman wouldn't leave me alone. Kept following me around the store, drives me crazy. I like to just look and if I need something I will go to that particular salesman. Totally turned me off.


Same here,happens to me when I spend too much time in the womans lingerie dept.


----------

